# Лосось (declention)



## Ludwig Lukasiewicz

Why is the nominative form used in "я готовлю лосось" and "Вы любите лосось"?
Shouldn't it be the accusative form "лосося"?


----------



## Maroseika

It's low colloquial variant, considering it as just food (unanimated). Correct form is "лосося".


----------



## Rosett

Ludwig Lukasiewicz said:


> Why is the nominative form used in "я готовлю лосось" and "Вы любите лосось"?


It’s accusative, not nominative, as it takes place of a direct object in your examples.


----------



## Maroseika

But we can say: он любит устрицы, кильки, креветки, сардины.
One more frequent low colloquial example - он приготовил раки (instead of раков).
In all these cases animated nouns are perceived as unanimated dish.


----------



## Ludwig Lukasiewicz

Maroseika said:


> But we can say: он любит устрицы, кильки, креветки, сардины.
> One more frequent low colloquial example - он приготовил раки (instead of раков).
> In all these cases animated nouns are perceived as unanimated dish.


Thank you.
Now I see another question here. Both лосось and устрицы, кильки, креветки, сардины are regarded as unanimated dish, but the former is consistent to the nominative singular form, while the latter words are consistent to the nominative plural form. If they are all regarded as a mass of meat, then I wonder why the number can be different, and which one is correct or more used?


----------



## Maroseika

Готовить лосось is wrong, all the rest are correct. 
Лосось из wrongly used like шашлык, винегрет, люля-кебаб etc.


----------



## Awwal12

Ludwig Lukasiewicz said:


> Thank you.
> Now I see another question here. Both лосось and устрицы, кильки, креветки, сардины are regarded as unanimated dish, but the former is consistent to the nominative singular form, while the latter words are consistent to the nominative plural form. If they are all regarded as a mass of meat, then I wonder why the number can be different, and which one is correct or more used?


Well, the underlying idea is that "устрицы", "кильки" etc. as substances of some kind necessarily consist of numerous small pieces, therefore they're always referred in plural as long as we aren't speaking about a single oyster etc. A salmon is a comparatively big fish, so its meat as a substance may be also colloquially referred as "лосось" (when you eat salmon, you surely don't eat one fish after another, normally at least).


----------



## Maroseika

Surprisingly, this non-standard form is used with some other fish, too: готовить морской окунь, минтай is really encountered in the Internet.
However better avoid this form.


----------



## Ludwig Lukasiewicz

So the salmon sentence is like the English "I am cooking a/the salmon" where salmon is referred singular, but "oysters" in English, is also in plural.


----------



## Awwal12

Ludwig Lukasiewicz said:


> So the salmon sentence is like the English "I am cooking a/the salmon" where salmon is referred singular, but "oysters" in English, is also in plural.


Actually you'll say "I'm cooking salmon" as long as you don't mean a single fish (a salmon) or some definite kind of salmon (the salmon). So yes, Russian basically works like English here.


----------



## Xavier61

Maroseika said:


> But we can say: он любит устрицы, кильки, креветки, сардины.
> One more frequent low colloquial example - он приготовил раки (instead of раков).
> In all these cases animated nouns are perceived as unanimated dish.


Not all people think that it is low colloquial, there are other opinions, Russian is a very rich language:
"Ряд слов, обозначающих моллюсков, имеют равноправные варианты: _есть крабы_ и _есть крабов_."
Варианты формы слова раки: литературная норма допускает и "есть, любить раков" и "есть, любить раки" (в единственном числе существительное рак используется лишь как одушевленное).
Personally, I don't like thinking of my food as animated.


----------



## Şafak

Готовить лосось sounds awful.
So do: готовить минтай , готовить морской окунь , есть крабы , приготовить раки (this is the worst one) .

Готовить шашлык  
Готовить лосось 

"Он любит раки" sounds like we are talking about Turkish rakı.


----------



## Maroseika

Xavier61 said:


> Not all people think that it is low colloquial, there are other opinions, Russian is a very rich language:
> "Ряд слов, обозначающих моллюсков, имеют равноправные варианты: _есть крабы_ и _есть крабов_."
> Варианты формы слова раки: литературная норма допускает и "есть, любить раков" и "есть, любить раки" (в единственном числе существительное рак используется лишь как одушевленное).


Crabs and crawfish are not molluscs. 
As for есть раки, it presumes eating some dish from crawfish, where single specimens are indiscernible. But eating single ones is есть раков.


----------



## Xavier61

Jennifer Weiss said:


> [...]
> "Он любит раки" sounds like we are talking about Turkish rakı.


But anyway some writers used that construction:
Я люблю осетрину по-русски, люблю стерлядь, люблю раки, но той рыбы никогда даже и не видалъ…
It's a bit old, though.


Maroseika said:


> [...]
> As for есть раки, it presumes eating some dish from crawfish, where single specimens are indiscernible. But eating single ones is есть раков.


Not necessarily, some writers used "раки ":
"... и три года постоянно он ел рыбу и раки, говоря ..."
Maybe that usage is not very common, maybe a bit outdated, but I don't  think it is low colloquial. And some grammars allow this usage. There is more Russian language than the "Bible" compilated by Dietmar Elyashevich.


----------



## Maroseika

Xavier61 said:


> Maybe that usage is not very common, maybe a bit outdated, but I don't  think it is low colloquial. And some grammars allow this usage.


Which ones?


----------



## Xavier61

Maroseika said:


> Which ones?


All the grammars that allow "он любит/ел/приготовил устрицы, кильки, креветки, сардины ..."

And there is that film, "Ирония судьбы":
"И потом ты же салат уже приготовила из крабов.
А я так люблю крабы!" (8:05)
And in the book, we find 
Лукашин: … Кстати, где ты достала крабы?


----------



## Maroseika

Xavier61 said:


> All the grammars that allow "он любит/ел/приготовил устрицы, кильки, креветки, сардины ..."


Those I've managed to check distinguish between crawfish being eaten one by one and as a dish of its flesh. If you are aware of any grammar not differing these two cases, your are welcome to share the link, it would be very usefull for learners as well as  for natives.

Adn the reference to the movie seems quite irrelevant, because nobody here doubts or deny that people really say like this. The question is whether this is standard or not.


----------



## Xavier61

Maroseika said:


> Those I've managed to check distinguish between crawfish being eaten one by one and as a dish of its flesh. If you are aware of any grammar not differing these two cases, your are welcome to share the link, it would be very usefull for learners as well as  for natives.
> 
> Adn the reference to the movie seems quite irrelevant, because nobody here doubts or deny that people really say like this. The question is whether this is standard or not.


I'd say that *that* film is not irrelevant, it is one of the most watched films in Russia.
About the grammar, here you have one:
СОВРЕМЕННЫЙ РУССКИЙ ЯЗЫК. ЛЕКСИКА. ФРАЗЕОЛОГИЯ РАХМАНОВА Л.И., СУЗДАЛЬЦЕВА В.Н 1997 
in page 149 we can read: "Варианты формы слова раки: литературная норма допускает и "есть, любить раков" и "есть, любить раки" .
You have some examples of literary usage in message number 14 of this thread.


----------



## Maroseika

Xavier61 said:


> I'd say that *that* film is not irrelevant, it is one of the most watched films in Russia.


Movies, no matter how popular they are, if only not the education ones, are not the source for the grammar rules.



> About the grammar, here you have one:
> СОВРЕМЕННЫЙ РУССКИЙ ЯЗЫК. ЛЕКСИКА. ФРАЗЕОЛОГИЯ РАХМАНОВА Л.И., СУЗДАЛЬЦЕВА В.Н 1997
> in page 149 we can read: "Варианты формы слова раки: литературная норма допускает и "есть, любить раков" и "есть, любить раки" .


Thank you. This manual also differs between different types of dish as explained above.


----------



## Okkervil

Xavier61 said:


> And there is that film, "Ирония судьбы":
> "И потом ты же салат уже приготовила из крабов.
> А я так люблю крабы!" (8:05)


Хороший пример. Если бы в этом месте там прозвучало "крабов", я бы лично очень удивился.
Вообще, по советским фильмам того периода можно смело учить разговорный русский, совершенно не опасаясь за качество текстов.


----------



## Awwal12

Okkervil said:


> Хороший пример. Если бы в этом месте там прозвучало "крабов", я бы лично очень удивился.


Я - нет.


----------



## Şafak

Объясните мне кто-нибудь, пожалуйста, почему "я люблю крабы" это вообще нормально? Я никогда такого вообще не слышала. Признаюсь, советские фильмы не смотрю, но я даже от своих родственников такое не слышала.

P.S
Произнеся 153 тыс. раз слово "я люблю крабы", я теперь думаю, что это этот вариант лучше, чем "я люблю крабов". Местные ученые мужи могут не бежать отвечать на вопрос.


----------



## Okkervil

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Объясните мне кто-нибудь, пожалуйста, почему "я люблю крабы" это вообще нормально?


 Это очень просто. Если вам, скажем, в Корее паче чаяния доведется вкуша́ть блюдо из собачатины, вы ведь не станете при этом восторженно восклицать: "А я так люблю собак!"
Скорее всего, вы просто оглядитесь вокруг, потом облизнетесь и тихо скажете: "Ооо, сабаку я люблю... особенно с зеленым луком, листьями периллы и одуванчика". Ну, что-то в этом роде.

А крабы -- это ведь те ж собаки, только маленькие.


----------



## Awwal12

Okkervil said:


> Скорее всего, вы просто оглядитесь вокруг, потом облизнетесь и тихо скажете: "Ооо, сабаку я люблю..."


Скорее всего, нет. Никто же в здравом уме не будет, дегустируя стейк, заявлять: "Я очень люблю корову" (эту?).
Ср. шуточное "если вы не любите кошек/собак/..., вы просто не умеете их правильно готовить!.."
Кроме того, ваш ответ вообще не соотносится с вопросом (который был про "крабов"/"крабы", а не про "краба"(?)).


----------



## Şafak

Okkervil said:


> Это очень просто. Если вам, скажем, в Корее паче чаяния доведется вкуша́ть блюдо из собачатины, вы ведь не станете при этом восторженно восклицать: "А я так люблю собак!"
> Скорее всего, вы просто оглядитесь вокруг, потом облизнетесь и тихо скажете: "Ооо, сабаку я люблю... особенно с зеленым луком, листьями периллы и одуванчика". Ну, что-то в этом роде.
> 
> А крабы -- это ведь те ж собаки, только маленькие.



Не согласна.

Я люблю крабов - "крабов" мнж. число В. п.
Я люблю крабы - "крабы" мнж. число Им. п.

В ваших же примерах "я люблю собак" - "собак" мнж. число Р. п., а "собаку я люблю" - "собаку" ед. число В.п. То есть, вы вообще решили скрестить ежа с ужом. 

Люблю требует винительного падежа: я люблю *маму*, *иностранный язык*, *дорогие машины*.

Единственная причина, почему "я люблю крабы" может быть правильно, насколько я вижу ситуацию, это в том случае, если крабы - это название блюда. Например, "я люблю "_Запеченный у духовке лосось с прованскими травами аля ибн Хабиб_"" (это я говорю человеку в ресторане, глядя в меню и читая эту позицию. Название блюда указано в именительном падеже) или "я всегда ем "_Курица от шефа_"" (опять же название блюда. Как стояло в именительном падеже в меню, так и говорю).

Может быть мой reasoning неверный, но только это мне приходит в голову. В 99% случаев я бы сказала "я люблю крабов" и "я люблю раков".


----------



## Awwal12

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Люблю требует винительного падежа: я люблю *маму*, *иностранный язык*, *дорогие машины*.


Так он в любом случае винительный, вопрос в одушевленности.


----------



## Şafak

Awwal12 said:


> Так он в любом случае винительный, вопрос в одушевленности.


Другими словами,

Я люблю крабы - я люблю есть животных. Они вкусные и питательные.
Я люблю крабов - я люблю этих животных. Они смешные и милые.

Это реально hard and fast rule/guideline?


----------



## Okkervil

Awwal12 said:


> Никто же в здравом уме не будет, дегустируя стейк, заявлять: "Я очень люблю корову" (эту?).


 Потому что в здравом уме он вообще не называет "коровой" говядину или блюдо из нее. А для мяса краба в русском языке такого специального, отдельного слова нет.



Awwal12 said:


> Кроме того, ваш ответ вообще не соотносится с вопросом (который был про "крабов"/"крабы", а не про "краба"(?)).


 Относится напрямую, так как демонстрирует на конкретном примере ситуацию, когда никакого иного значения (кроме значения наименования мяса или блюда из него) быть не может.


----------



## Okkervil

(1) Я люблю собак =  Я люблю этих животных (братьев наших меньших со всеми их особенностями, достоинствами и недостатками).
(2) Я люблю крабов = см. (1).
(3) Я люблю [есть] крабов = Я люблю есть этих животных. Они вкусные и питательные.
(4) Я люблю крабы/(краба*) = Я люблю мясо (блюда из мяса) этих животных.

*  - может иметь дополнительное значение товара (т.е. краб(мясо краба) как наименование товара).



Jennifer Weiss said:


> Это реально hard and fast rule/guideline?


 Нет. Есть только то, что называется 'правилами сочетаемости'. Важен контекст и речевая ситуация. В данном конкретном примере играет свою роль и многозначность глагола "любить".


----------

